# Fleas: treating with Bifen I/T - Bifenthrin on dogs? Please help?



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*Has anyone ever heard of using Bifen I/T (Bifenthrin) on dogs for treating fleas?*

I was going to use a very small amount in a spray bottle and spray in placement of the Adams flea Spray.

*Any thoughts / comments / suggestions?*

Thank you very much for any advice.

Bifen Info:

Bifen IT, Bifenthrin 7.9% Insecticide - Free Shipping


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

*

Any chemical experts here?

But, if you don't know anything, I do understand, because I haven't either.

However, if anyone does know something, please let me know.*


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know anything about it....

Does your dog have fleas now?

Where are you going to spray it?


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I got the K9 Advantix a month ago, and she will be getting another application next week - 2nd application.

But, I am STILL finding fleas, and I am not very pleased with the Advantix, because I thought it would repell them.

However, maybe I'm expecting too much from one product.

I'm finding about 5 per week - maybe a little more.

Yes, she does have a few.

I was going to spray down her back and slightly on the underside near her chest. Anyway that she can't lick it.

Then spray the bedding / house area.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Since this product is not ment to be used on a living animal. I would not chance it.


I would go with the frontline. I use to use it.

We treat our yard and also make a mixture of ACV and water and spray the dogs down every so often. I have not used any flea meds in years and we have never had fleas or ticks.....


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you.

I'm so jealous that you don't have to deal with this. LOL 

I was really hoping the Advantix would do the job, but it hasn't.

I appreciate your input greatly.


----------

